# pTSB 21 day reg saver to reduce to 3.75% this week



## damson (3 Feb 2010)

I was told by by a pTSB staff member in the branch this afternoon that the 4% rate for the 21 day regular saver ends this week, and is reducing to 3.75%.


----------



## pjmn (3 Feb 2010)

... well on the basis that even with the recent increase they are charging 3.69% on their existing variable rate mortgage book, you can understand why they'll need to open a gap between the two at some stage soon.


----------



## Lightning (3 Feb 2010)

Thanks for postings this and for the heads up on the possible rate change. 

I'm surprised in some respects. 

Permanent TSB already changed a lot of their rates as at 26th January, Permanent TSB normally give heaps of notice of rate changes and any bank should give a minimum of 21 days notice of a change in interest rate to a 21 day notice account. 

On the other hand, the 4% rate was not long term sustainable. 

We will see what happens.


----------



## DocOc (4 Feb 2010)

Excuse me if this is a silly question but are these rates variable or fixed? Thanks


----------



## Lightning (4 Feb 2010)

Variable.


----------



## cork_south (5 Feb 2010)

My 21 day is still @ 4%

35 day went to 3.35% alright recently: 26/01/2010Interest Rate 3.3500 00


----------



## Lightning (5 Feb 2010)

The rate is not changing this week but is changing on April 6th 2010.

The new rate will be 3.75%. 

Other PTSB rates are changing in April, I will update all the best buy threads shortly.


----------



## princessFi (11 Feb 2010)

I just opened this account this lunchtime and the woman there never mentioned anything about the rate changing to 3.75%
thats a bit bad form isnt it?


----------



## chlipps (11 Feb 2010)

Yes, bad form alright

But I like this account as I can lodge the monthly amount in when I like.. unlike most other regular savers which only work on direct debit option


----------



## princessFi (12 Feb 2010)

does anyone know if this account expires? or how does it work when you want to take your money back?


----------

